# Have results - not sure what they mean



## PixieFeet (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for my previous reply Andros. Hopefully I'm putting this in the right place this time.
I'm still in the dark. I have had my labs back and my L-Thyroxine has been reduced to 150 from 175 .

I still don't understand why in my ultrasound my entire thyroid was totally black. The report said it has a "strikingly hypoechoic and inhomogeneous internal structure" For the record I had the radioactive xray thingy a while back in 2007 and I had no "hotspots". Apparently there is no need to conduct one again so soon.

I understand that they think I have Hashimoto's disease? Not sure why. And that normally one's L-Thyroxine dose is increased to cope with it. Mine however has been reduced with a note to reduce it again at a later point after more labs.

I am doing all of this in Germany with local doctors and sometimes we lose a lot in translation.

My current labs:

FT4-RIA: 1,49ng/dl 
FT3-RIA; 2,86 pg/ml

TSH-Basalwert: 0,02 uiU/ml
Anti-TPO-MAK: >2000 lE/ml 
TRAK: <0,2 IE/I

"Ultrasonography, the thyroid gland on either side of a strikingly hypoechoic and inhomogeneous internal structure, no individual nodes are defined. 
Volumetry: 
Right thyroid lobes: 6.5 ml 
Left thyroid lobes, 5.2 ml "

If this makes any sense to any one or your results match mine please throw a little light over here.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

You need the ranges of the hormones tested in order for anyone to help you with this. Do you have the ranges?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PixieFeet said:


> Thank you for my previous reply Andros. Hopefully I'm putting this in the right place this time.
> I'm still in the dark. I have had my labs back and my L-Thyroxine has been reduced to 150 from 175 .
> 
> I still don't understand why in my ultrasound my entire thyroid was totally black. The report said it has a "strikingly hypoechoic and inhomogeneous internal structure" For the record I had the radioactive xray thingy a while back in 2007 and I had no "hotspots". Apparently there is no need to conduct one again so soon.
> ...


Here are sonograms of inhumogenous and hypoechoic thyroid glands. You will have to scroll down although the entire article bears reading.
http://ncus.org/main/index.php?opti...ditis&catid=57:fall-2009-newsletter&Itemid=80

It would appear this is typical and highly "suggestive" of Hashimoto's although not definitive.

Boy; that TPO is high. Now the others, clearly TSH is low but w/o the ranges for the FT4 and FT3, I am at a loss for different labs use different ranges and especially when we are talking different countries. And actually, that TSH range may be totally different from what we go by here.

I guess they are reducing your L-Thyroxine based on your TSH? Once again, I can't tell where the FREES might be in the range. So, this is a guess!


----------



## PixieFeet (Mar 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> It would appear this is typical and highly "suggestive" of Hashimoto's although not definitive.
> 
> Boy; that TPO is high. Now the others, clearly TSH is low but w/o the ranges for the FT4 and FT3, I am at a loss for different labs use different ranges and especially when we are talking different countries. And actually, that TSH range may be totally different from what we go by here.
> 
> I guess they are reducing your L-Thyroxine based on your TSH? Once again, I can't tell where the FREES might be in the range. So, this is a guess!


I had to retrieve the letter with the results. It took a while but here we are:

right side thyroid lobe: 6.5 m
left side thyroid lobe: 5.2 ml

Palpation reveals no enlarged thyroid. Nodes are not noticeable (upon palpation). For the record I was not palpated just ultrasounded!

Lab results:

FT4-RIA: 1.49 ng/dl (normal 0.7 to 1.48)

FT3-RIA: 2.86 pg/ml (normal 1.98 to 4.14)

TSH-Basal value: 0.02 μIU/ml (normal 0.35 to 4.94)

Anti-TPO-MAK >2000 IE/ml (normal < 5.6 IE/ml)

TRAK: <0.2 IE/ml (normal <2.0 IE/ml)

My LThyroxine is now reduced from 175 to 150. Can't say I feel any different. Ankles still swollen and leg muscles achey and stiff. Maybe leg aches are not caused by this but by another issue -age? :confused0024:

Any insight gratefully received.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PixieFeet said:


> I had to retrieve the letter with the results. It took a while but here we are:
> 
> right side thyroid lobe: 6.5 m
> left side thyroid lobe: 5.2 ml
> ...


I sure don't know what to think. Your Free T3 is not even at the mid-range of 3.06 in the range given by your lab. One would think you are in hyper state w/low TSH and high FT4 but I am not so sure.

Wishing you could get RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) because something is not right here.

Inhomegenous is not healthy; it means irregular, inconsistant in feature. Sky-high anti-TPO makes me mighty suspicious.


----------



## PixieFeet (Mar 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> Wishing you could get RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) because something is not right here.


Andros thank you again for your comments insight and concern.

After my next blood test I will ask for a new RAIU assuming the new improved low dose has no dramatic affect. This will be in about 10 weeks or so. I waited 2 to get my letter back so it's not so long. My local GP will give me pretty much anything I ask for I just have to know what it is that I want or what I need to request.

Of course I shall swing by with the results as I have no one else to share this with and appreciate any light thrown my way.

Meanwhile I'm trying to eat for an underactive Thyroid in an attempt to boost it into some form of self help and exercise 3-4 times a week at the gym including running 2-3 miles a couple of times a week to try and stop the stiffening leg muscles. 
Also taking super B vitamins and omega 3. 
I so envy those folk that are free to just live their lives without the constant drive pushing to get past feeling grotty and sluggish all the time.


----------

